# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Mach3 v3.043.067 phiên bản mới nhất - dùng thử với 500 dòng code

## CNC PRO

- Nguồn gốc:machsupport.com
- Bản quyền:
***** Dùng thử - giới hạn (demo - limited)
***** License 175 USD

 

File memoryoverride là file REG dùng để config mach3 với win Vista, 7...

** Do Mach3 có dung lượng khá lớn.. download thông qua diễn đàn hay bị lỗi nên các bạn có thể download trong các link sau:
Mach3Version3.043.066 trên trang chủ www.machsupport.com

----------

im_atntc, nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## anhxco

> - Nguồn gốc:machsupport.com
> - Bản quyền:
> ***** Dùng thử - giới hạn (demo - limited)
> ***** License 175 USD
> 
>  
> 
> File memoryoverride là file REG dùng để config mach3 với win Vista, 7...
> 
> ...


Nhờ bác Nam giải thích thêm dùm e cái vụ này đc k "File memoryoverride là file REG dùng để config mach3 với win Vista, 7..."
Config ở đây là config gì ạ?
A quên, e có aspirin cho version nì, bác nào nhác kiếm liên hệ e gửi cho nha.  :Big Grin: 
BR

----------

Nguyễn Văn Thiện, Tuanlm

----------


## Truong2578

> A quên, e có aspirin cho version nì, bác nào nhác kiếm liên hệ e gửi cho nha. 
> BR


em đang cần cái này bác share cho em dc ko vậy?
mail: nguyentruong2578@yahoo.com
Thanks !

----------

Nguyễn Văn Thiện

----------


## Nguyễn Văn Thiện

> Nhờ bác Nam giải thích thêm dùm e cái vụ này đc k "File memoryoverride là file REG dùng để config mach3 với win Vista, 7..."
> Config ở đây là config gì ạ?
> A quên, e có aspirin cho version nì, bác nào nhác kiếm liên hệ e gửi cho nha. 
> BR


Cho em xin với bác ơi nguyenthienme@gmail.com

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Nhờ bác Nam giải thích thêm dùm e cái vụ này đc k "File memoryoverride là file REG dùng để config mach3 với win Vista, 7..."
> Config ở đây là config gì ạ?
> A quên, e có aspirin cho version nì, bác nào nhác kiếm liên hệ e gửi cho nha. 
> BR


File đấy chạy để chống lỗi ghi đè bộ nhớ trên windows vista, windows 7...(riêng windows xp thì không cần tại vì không bị lỗi ghi đè bộ nhớ). Bác có thể send e thuốc được ko ạ. mail: tuxpi79@gmail.com Thanks bác.

----------

